# Bloquer "Numéro masqué" Iphone 6 IOS 8



## jogary (10 Janvier 2015)

Tout est dans le titre !

Comment bloquer un " Numéro masqué " sous iphone 6 ( IOS 8 )

Merci


----------



## jogary (11 Janvier 2015)

Après quelques recherches, simples, j'ai trouvé cela et j'ai fait les 2, à suivre...

- Puisque l'Iphone ne peut bloquer que des contacts, il suffit de créer un  contact appelé "Numéro masqué" (en respectant bien l'orthographe).  Allez ensuite dans Réglages / téléphone / N° bloqués. En cliquant sur  Ajouter, vous accédez à votre liste de contacts. Sélectionnez alors  votre contact "Numéro masqué", et celui-ci se retrouvera dans la liste  des contacts bloqués.

Et : ( sonnerie muette )

http://www.iphon.fr/post/liste-noire-appels-et-sms-iphone


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour

pourquoi refuser les numéros masqués ?


----------



## jogary (11 Janvier 2015)

Depuis des années je refuse les N° masqués sur mon fixe et cela ne m'a jamais causé aucun dérangement ni autre ( ma box les refuse systématiquement ) 

"En général", ce sont des arnaques, fraudes, ou encore, comme bien avant, des ventes forcées (depuis ils s'identifient avec des N° spéciaux ) 

Quand je réponds, j'aime bien que soit identifiés mes interlocuteurs et je tiens à savoir à qui je parle :love:

Quand tu n'a rien à te reprocher, tu t'identifies :mouais:

Pas de N°, pas de chocolat !


----------



## adixya (11 Janvier 2015)

Oui de même. Si on veut me parler, on doit être identifié. Sinon, souvent, c'est que la personne veut des choses de moi, et ça ne m'intéresse probablement pas (démarchage etc).
Au pire, si la requête est légitime, on me laisse un message et je rappelle si bon me semble.
Si j'ai besoin de quelqu'un c'est moi qui l'appelle.
Mais je n'ai aucune raison, aucune BONNE raison de répondre à un appel masqué, franchement...


----------



## jacghit (13 Janvier 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Mais je n'ai aucune raison, aucune BONNE raison de répondre à un appel masqué, franchement...


Je suis d'accord et je souhaitais utiliser la procédure indiquée mais quand je vais dans
Réglages->Téléphone->N° bloqués, je ne peux rajouter "Numéro masqué" qui reste en grisé estompé ? Où fais-je une erreur ? 
Je suis sur iMac 23, Yosemite 10, iPhone 6 avec OX 8.1.2


----------



## jacghit (14 Janvier 2015)

jacghit a dit:


> Réglages->Téléphone->N° bloqués, je ne peux rajouter "Numéro masqué" qui reste en grisé estompé ? Où fais-je une erreur ?


Où es-tu Jogary ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> pourquoi refuser les numéros masqués ?



j'ai hélas pas mal de personnes que je connais qui tel en numéro masqué alors , je préfère laisser tel que mon iPhone


----------



## benb_elrojo (27 Juillet 2015)

jogary a dit:


> Après quelques recherches, simples, j'ai trouvé cela et j'ai fait les 2, à suivre...
> 
> - Puisque l'Iphone ne peut bloquer que des contacts, il suffit de créer un  contact appelé "Numéro masqué" (en respectant bien l'orthographe).  Allez ensuite dans Réglages / téléphone / N° bloqués. En cliquant sur  Ajouter, vous accédez à votre liste de contacts. Sélectionnez alors  votre contact "Numéro masqué", et celui-ci se retrouvera dans la liste  des contacts bloqués.
> 
> ...


Bonjour, j'ai essayé d'appliquer cette méthode. Que je retrouve sur plusieurs sites. Le problème, c'est quand je veux prendre le contact dans N° bloqués. Il est grisé.

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2015)

Comment cela grisé ?


----------



## benb_elrojo (27 Juillet 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Comment cela grisé ?


Je vois le contact mais je ne peux pas le selectionner


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2015)

étrange car j'ai aussi créer un contact que je nomme " numéro masqué " et j'y ajoute des numéros , après je vais dans réglages --> Téléphone --> Numéro masqué et je bloque le contact que je viens de créer ( donc " numéro masqué "

et rien n'est grisé


----------



## benb_elrojo (27 Juillet 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> étrange car j'ai aussi créer un contact que je nomme " numéro masqué " et j'y ajoute des numéros , après je vais dans réglages --> Téléphone --> Numéro masqué et je bloque le contact que je viens de créer ( donc " numéro masqué "
> 
> et rien n'est grisé



Mais tu peux mettre n'importe quel numéro ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2015)

benb_elrojo a dit:


> Mais tu peux mettre n'importe quel numéro ?



Oui


----------



## benb_elrojo (27 Juillet 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui


Ah ok, je vais tenter. Merci


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2015)

de rien , redis nous ce que tu en pense


----------



## benb_elrojo (27 Juillet 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> de rien , redis nous ce que tu en pense


Ben ça ne fonctionne pas.

J'ai mis Numéro masqué dans Nom et 1234567890 dans numéro. Rien n'y fais


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2015)

tu as bloquer le contact dans la fiche réglage ?


----------



## benb_elrojo (27 Juillet 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> tu as bloquer le contact dans la fiche réglage ?


Je l'ai fais dans la fiche contact et le menu réglages / téléphone / N° bloqués


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2015)

la j'avoue ne pas comprendre


----------



## benb_elrojo (27 Juillet 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> la j'avoue ne pas comprendre



C'est bien ça ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2015)

Moi j'ai ça


----------



## benb_elrojo (27 Juillet 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Moi j'ai ça


Peut être un rapport avec Orange, je suis chez Bouygues


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2015)

La je ne serais te dire 
tu as bien créer dans tes contacts un contact 
numéro masqué ? dans ce contact tu as rentrer des numéros puis dans réglage  --> Téléphone , n° Bloqué  tu as choisi ce contact ?


----------



## benb_elrojo (27 Juillet 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> La je ne serais te dire
> tu as bien créer dans tes contacts un contact
> numéro masqué ? dans ce contact tu as rentrer des numéros puis dans réglage  --> Téléphone , n° Bloqué  tu as choisi ce contact ?


ouais, exactement ça. J'ai essayé dans Nom, prénom ou société et le numéro. J'ai essayé les plusieurs choix. Rien n'y fait.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2015)

la , je ne sais plus que vous dire


----------



## Djbollocks (20 Août 2016)

C'est tout bête....

D'après vous : Que signifie le therme : numéro masqué ou aucun identifiant ?
Cela signifie qu'il n'y a pas de numéro.

Donc logiquement le numero ne peut pas être bloquer puisqu'il n'y en a pas.

Vous comprenez ?
Donc voila pourquoi c'est grisé ou impossible à ajouter au contact.

Seul les opérateurs et certains teléphone avec le paramètre : bloquer les numéros masqués. le peuvent.
Sinon il y a un tweek jailbreak Apple qui lui bloque les numéros marqué et même a souhait comme les numéro à 5 chiffres. Vous pouvez activer : n'accepter que les numêro à 10 chiffre commencant par 06. Ou encore 07 etc...
Pour les opérateurs vous allez dans leur boutiques, vous pouvez les téléphoner ou vositer sur leur site officiels

C'est valable en 2007 comme en 2016.

Cordialement


Si on te demande tes coordonnées bancaires par mail ou par teléphone avec ce message : nous n'avons pas réussi la tentative de prélèvements bancaires : merci de nous refournir vos coordonnées bancaises par ce lien.
Votre banque.
tu peux leur donner sans problème. Puis quelque minute plus tard tu pourra admirer le beau resultat : un MAGNIFIQUE découvert de la taille de la tour eifel ! Bravo


----------

